# South Park returned



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

The midseason premiere of South Park was last night.








I thought it was brilliant and was one of the better episodes of the season. Not the best, but one of the better.

This episode had to deal with concussions in the NFL and Randy realizing he suffers from Sarcasm too much. Eventually pretty much everybody starts sounding sarcastic, and the NFL becomes a new sport called Sarcastaball.

Also, props to matt and try for pulling a little substitute referee reference in the episode. Very nice.



What did you freaks and monsters think?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 28, 2012)

me and the girlfriend enjoyed it very much so


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 28, 2012)

Very hilarious. I loved Randy's "This is cum", turned a good episode into a great one. Hope the season is good, the last few werent as great overall as I hoped.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 28, 2012)

I usually miss the new episodes when they premiere, but catch up to them online (South Park Studios is pretty damn great, by the way) later on. 

I'm just impressed that the show is on its 16th or so season (?) and it's still going strong.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 29, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I usually miss the new episodes when they premiere, but catch up to them online (South Park Studios is pretty damn great, by the way) later on.
> 
> I'm just impressed that the show is on its 16th or so season (?) and it's still going strong.



It's here until 2016 at least 

I'm just loving the fact at what they can get away with on their show. I mean:



Spoiler



Adults drinking butters cum and randy actually saying "this is cum"



That kind of stuff you would NEVER see on TV.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 29, 2012)

Butters-heavy episodes are always good, and the number of them just keep growing. The kid must be in a perpetual state of being grounded.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe I need to appreciate NFL but I found this episode to be very poor, too many obvious jokes.  This show is getting worse but I still watch it as at least its watchable and better than most crap out there.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Maybe I need to appreciate NFL but I found this episode to be very poor, too many obvious jokes.  This show is getting worse but I still watch it as at least its watchable and better than most crap out there.



You don't need to appreciate the NFL, I've never watched a game in my life and the jokes were still funny. Personally, I think Season 16 has been nothing but great episodes. Better than the Mysterion episodes.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 30, 2012)

pretty good episode, some of the jokes were a bit too obvious (the cum bit at the end) but i enjoyed it


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 30, 2012)

I changed my wallpaper to a picture of Stan's dad holding up a flash drive, then changed the login sound.
Now, when I log in, it goes "Behold... The Sword of a Thousand Truths..." then shows Stan's Dad holding up the flash drive in the air.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 30, 2012)

Haven't watched South Park in ages. Just tracked down the new episode.
Good stuff, good stuff. Quite enjoyed it...I should really download the past...5? seasons.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Haven't watched South Park in ages. Just tracked down the new episode.
> Good stuff, good stuff. Quite enjoyed it...I should really download the past...5? seasons.



If you want to watch all the episodes in a legal manner, you can just go to South Park Studios. They have all the episodes up for free.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 30, 2012)

US only, as per the usual.

First site I tried.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> US only, as per the usual.
> 
> First site I tried.



Seriously? Limiting video access between continents is bad enough, but between the US and Canada? 

I'd make a "Canada should go on strike" joke, but I can't link to that episode.


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 30, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> US only, as per the usual.
> 
> First site I tried.


try a proxy maybe?


----------



## Valwin (Sep 30, 2012)

that episode about the black girl was great anyone have a screen cap of cartman looking at the girls from the window ?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 1, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > US only, as per the usual.
> ...



Yeah, it's always been like that. Pretty much everything on Comedy Central us Canadians can't watch. We're always redirected to the main comedy central website.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 4, 2012)

The last nights episode was a lot better, pretty much what has made the show great and why it's worth watching despite having some shitty episodes here and there.

It was funny that James Cameron would be the one to raise the bar after the over bloated shitfests of Titanic and Avatar but I guess that was the point.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> The last nights episode was a lot better, pretty much what has made the show great and why it's worth watching despite having some shitty episodes here and there.
> 
> It was funny that James Cameron would be the one to raise the bar after the over bloated shitfests of Titanic and Avatar but I guess that was the point.



I looooved James Cameron's theme song.

His name is James (James!) Cameron, the bravest pioneer!
No budget to steep, no sea too deep
who's that? It's him!
James Cam-er-on!


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 7, 2012)

Cartman vs honey boo boo,now that actually made me laugh...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 7, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


I get redirected to some other site which says to have the full latest episodes for free???


----------



## Flame (Oct 11, 2012)

well hello they UPS man,









this episode was great.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

I might be one of the few that doesnt care for this show. I mean if its on or my friends want to watch it, ill do it, but im not going to go out of my way to watch it.

That said, i think its cool how they have such a quick turnaround time for episodes and keep things current.


----------



## Coltonamore (Oct 29, 2012)

InuYasha said:


> Cartman vs honey boo boo,now that actually made me laugh...


 
That made me laugh to, it was as funny as hell!


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Nov 1, 2012)

I need to watch these on their site. I don't have cable, or anything for that matter, so I'm glad they host their episodes for free.


----------

